# Shelf life of refrigerated fresh yeast



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

The fresh yeast that I purchased from *Fabko.com*, a Polish store located here in the U.S., is still going strong after 4 months stored in the fridge, wrapped in wax paper and stored in a plastic bag. However, today the block of fresh yeast morphed into a crumbly mass, half of it was crumbly and the other half a solid block. But the yeast performed admirably in today's loaf of bread, giving a very good rise.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeast seems to be a lot more resilient than many folks give it credit.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I have frozen dried yeast that performs admirably and I think it is at least 15 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> I have frozen dried yeast that performs admirably and I think it is at least 15 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you talkin' like SAF Red Yeast or something you possessed as a block of fresh yeast initially?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Regular ADY. Probably Fleishman brand but maybe Red Star. I can't seem to find fresh yeast locally so use dried and wild yeasts.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

BrianShaw said:


> Regular ADY. Probably Fleishman brand but maybe Red Star. I can't seem to find fresh yeast locally so use dried and wild yeasts.


My SAF Red lasted at least 3-4 years in the freezer until I exhausted that supply.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Fresh yeast can be frozen for a long time.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

brianshaw said:


> I have frozen dried yeast that performs admirably and I think it is at least 15 years old!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hello past… it's 2022 now!

The yeast mentioned here finally died. It was working fine about 6 months ago but today it just wouldn't ferment. And, sadly, I did not proof it so a couple of hours got wasted.

New yeast purchased and a re-do of the bread making to begin soon. This time bought less yeast so I'll run out long before it gives out!


----------

